# Barberton Reservoir



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking at a home right by Barberton Reservoir. Anyone have any info on it? Google maps shows, what looks like, a boat launch... What's all in there??? Just curious. Thanks for any info!


----------



## jetskiangler (Jun 12, 2017)

I do not believe that it is open for public fishing.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

No fishing allowed


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dang. Well that would be a tease... it's right across the road...


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

No Fiehing at all.....Rumor has it pike, large and small mouth bass, walleye, and large cats


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I fished it in the past when I was younger and could run faster! As previously mentioned it's off limits. I have a couple buddy's that got busted over there they said it wasn't worth all the community service court cost and fines.


----------

